# Pluviosidade registada no Algarve - 7 a 8 Novembro de 2012



## Redfish (26 Mar 2013 às 14:38)

Olá boa tarde.

Gostaria de recolher informação relativa á  quantidade de precipitação ocorrida no Algarve, e que causaram inundações na zona de Quarteira, principalmente.

Esta situação de precipitação anómala ocorreu essencialmente entre as 22:00 horas do dia 7 e fim ás 06:00 do dia 8 de Novembro de 2012.

Já pesquisei nas EMA´s (as crediveis) no Wurderground onde encontrei alguma informação.
Pelo que vi na altura e após alguma pesquisa , num periodo de 8 horas a precipitação acumulada ultrapassou os 100 mm.

Alguem sabe onde encontrar mais dados???

Obg.


----------



## |Ciclone| (26 Mar 2013 às 16:47)

No Ogimet encontram-se os dados para a estação de Faro (aeroporto). Mostra 46 mm em 12h. 
Não sei há mais alguma estação na zona que apareça lá, é uma questão de se procurar.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2013 às 16:51)

Para além dessas do Wunderground, tens as da DRAPAlg, mas infelizmente, não há nenhuma na zona que queres. Ainda assim, a estação em Alte/Loulé acumulou nos dias 07 e 08, *73,4mm *e a estação do Patacão acumulou *66,6mm*.


----------



## Redfish (26 Mar 2013 às 17:19)

Pois nao me parece que vá encontrar muito mais informação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2013 às 19:43)

Redfish disse:


> Olá boa tarde.
> 
> Gostaria de recolher informação relativa á  quantidade de precipitação ocorrida no Algarve, e que causaram inundações na zona de Quarteira, principalmente.
> 
> ...



Existem 2 estações que podes verificar os dados:

Uma é a estação de Almancil: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALGARVE2

Dados de 7 de Novembro: 44.6 mm
Dados de 8 de Novembro: 92.2 mm

Outra é a estação de Vilamoura:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFAROVIL2&month=11&day=7&year=2012

Dados de 7 de Novembro: 15.5 mm
Dados de 8 de Novembro: 87.9 mm


----------



## Redfish (26 Mar 2013 às 22:48)

Obg algarvio1980

Essa tb foram as que eu vi e achei com alguma credibilidade...

No meteoclimatic não há nada na zona.

Ver se lá certifico a EMA de Loulé oportunamente.


----------

